# Phrag Schroderae 'Jean-Louis Amand'



## SlipperKing (Apr 9, 2009)

Not fully open but will post update later. This plant carries the name of my deceased friend. He is the one who left his collection to me


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 9, 2009)

looks like having a great color!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2009)

Sentimental.  Good job and thanx for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2009)

Looking good...


----------



## Gilda (Apr 9, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> looks like having a great color!!! Jean



:clap: Ditto on what Jean said !!


----------



## snow (Apr 10, 2009)

its a nice reminder, and looks like it is going to be a very nice flower.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 13, 2009)

*update*

Here is a side shot with the flower fully open.




up close.




Then for Eric, a whole plant shot!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 13, 2009)

:clap::clap: Very nice! Can't ask for better color!


----------



## Elena (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful, I always liked this cross!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 13, 2009)

lovely plant and a nice reminder of a friend


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2009)

Great color; but kind of 'underpotted'. As nice as it looks maybe that's the secret.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 13, 2009)

WOW on the color ! :drool:Is it that dark ??


----------



## Gilda (Apr 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Great color; but kind of 'underpotted'. As nice as it looks maybe that's the secret.



Looks perfectly potted to me....they like being crowded, too. I can see room for new growths and that's all you need.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 13, 2009)

Gilda, it is dark...I took this pic in natural light with the meter reading pretty much centered.
Eric it's in a odd pot. It's much taller then square. I think the pot is 4 inch sq and 8 inches or more tall.


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 15, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2009)

That is stunningly beautiful.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 21, 2009)

*Both flowers are open*

enjoy




Closeup of the second flower


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2009)

Very nice! I have one, but I think it's not growing very well. Hopefully it will pick up and bloom some day. Yay schlimii hybrids!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 22, 2009)

great flowers with super coloring!!!! Jean


----------



## Gilda (Apr 22, 2009)

Beautiful ! Using macro on the new camera I see !!oke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2009)

Gilda said:


> Beautiful ! Using macro on the new camera I see !!oke:


Yup! I really like this new camie. I took pics at the show today but I want to take more a long with the names of the plants before I post


----------



## Gilda (Apr 23, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Yup! I really like this new camie. I took pics at the show today but I want to take more a long with the names of the plants before I post



Great ! I can't wait to see your show pics !! I am glad you are happy with the camera ,too !


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 23, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Yup! I really like this new camie. I took pics at the show today but I want to take more a long *with the names of the plants *before I post



oh thanks Rick!!! This will be a maxi plus!!!:clap::clap: Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 25, 2009)

WoW! Very dark one!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 29, 2009)

Great looking blooms - love the color.


----------



## snow (Apr 29, 2009)

yes the colour is wonderfull, and i love it,s compactness.
i need one


----------

